# Spark plug gap.



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

I carefully measured the gap on my new plugs, but I used cheap gauge (not wire type) and I doubt It's absolutely correct. Did not install them yet.
My question is : how important is the gap and what will happen if it is incorrect?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Agoudine said:


> I carefully measured the gap on my new plugs, but I used cheap gauge (not wire type) and I doubt It's absolutely correct. Did not install them yet.
> My question is : how important is the gap and what will happen if it is incorrect?


As long as you are within 5 thous, no prob's.
What can happen is rich running, low top end pwr, which you may never notice and cooler or hotter engine temp.All of which will be minimal if you fall close to the sets.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank You.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

its easier to go to www.ngk.com, choose spark plugs for ur car, and it says the gap right there


----------

